# Zoey



## GeorgiaGirl322 (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately we have lost one of our Flemish Giants. He passed away on December 28, 2011. I am sorry that I am just now informing everyone, but I was completing my Diploma in Criminal Justice. Since then, school has started back and I am working on A.A.S. of Criminal Justice. After this semester (with 5 classes) I will have one class left! 



Zoey was eating the day before and acting completly normal. The next morning I walked out to feed and he was laying in his cage but acted like he didn't want to move. I had his daddy come pick him up and take him inside on a blanket in the floor. At first we thought he had hurt his leg, but very quickly found out that he was "passing away." It seems all too strange to me that it happened like this. I checked his cage for spiders and the like but returned nothing. It is chilly where we are at so I figured they would not be on the move anyway. It is a mystery why he was okay the day before and then gone the next. All I know is that it hit my husband pretty hard. I have never seen a grown man cry like he did over that bun! I am upset too at his loss but since I forseen it coming I just kept him calm and told him it was okay until he passed. At least we were able to be with him through his passing instead of the obvious "finding him on the cage floor." 

My question is this... Is this normal for an older rabbit to pass away like that if he is "older" without any symptoms? He had a clean bum and was healthier than a horse when he passed. No nose bleeding, mouth bleeding, nothing. Just bam! gone! I am so confused..... I talked to my breeder in Augusta, Georgia and she said sometimes older buns do pass like that and we feel helpless because we didn't do anything to stop it. However, she said it's hard to do something if we don't know what we are looking for.... JUST BAFFELING!!! :? 

Anyway, I just hope he is resting in peace. He had an excellent life with us!! :rip:


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your Flemish Giant. I love Flemish - they are such special rabbits. 

I'm new to RO so I do not know you, but I did want to verify what your breeder told you about older rabbits. They do sometimes pass without any obvious symptoms at all or no symptoms until very near the end. Sometimes it may be a heart condition that no one was aware existed, or perhaps a tumor that did not cause any symptoms until it pressed on something vital in the end, or it can be from many other physical conditions that did not create any visible signs.

Ther best thing is that you were with him for his passing and that he had such a wonderful life with you while he was here.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know the answer to that, but Benjamin passed away on Boxing Day, the same way. Fine one day, the next he had a seizure and died. He was in vet care being treated for what they thought was a GI status episode. You have no quarantees with these little guys, just love them while you have them.Binky free Zoey, you will see him again. I relate to your husband's grief. Time is never enough.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss of Zoey. Hoss, a ten plus year NZ was fine when fed at night and gone the next morning with absolutely no problems. Bonny, a three year old Dutch went the same way--we went out to see a show and our son cme over to feed everyone and she was laying on her side and he thought she was just sleeping as she was a champ at the DBF. "I don't like it but I guess things happen that way!" J Cash


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. But it's good he didn't suffer & you were there when he passed. And it sounds like you've got a great husband.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Zoey-I can tell you and your husband boh deeply cared about him..which makes it all the harder to deal with the loss.

RIP and Binky free! :rainbow:


----------

